# positive result after pregnyl



## doris ethel (Sep 13, 2007)

I have been very silly and impatient and done exactly what I was told not to do - tested early using a HPT instead of waiting for my test date. I initially tested 6 days early, with a 10mlU test,  to ensure that the pregnyl was out of my system, and the result was negative. I then re-tested two days later and have a positive result. However, having re-looked at the first 'negative' test stick, there is now a very faint line. Although this may well be an evaporation line it has thrown up no end of concerns that my positive is a false positive caused by the pregnyl. It is now 14 days since the pregnyl injection and apparently it takes this long for it to be out of your system. The positive showed up yesterday, both morning and afternoon, on tests ranging from 25mlU to 50mlU. I tested again this morning, but the lines were not really any darker. Can you advise whether the pregnyl will be completely gone yet? I know that often much longer dates are given in order to ensure correct readings are taken and so am hoping that the pregnyl is eliminated by the body much sooner and 14 days is given so as to cover the drug companies!? Please help - and advise others not to test early following HCG injections - I'm going out of my mind!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Doris,

You can't read tests accurately days after you have taken them so don't read anything into the first test showing a faint line 2 days later. It is most likely to be evaporation. I'd say that 3 positive tests on different strength HPTs are fairly conclusive of a BFP   The Pregnyl should be out of your body 14 days after injection. It isn't possible to give an exact time when the pregnyl will no longer be measurable and everyone is different so will handle it differently in the body, but according to the kinetics you would expect it to leave the body after about 6-7 days.

Try to keep sane   and test again on your OTD!

Best wishes & lots of    
Maz x


----------



## doris ethel (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for your speedy reply. I found out on Thursday that I am pregnant! Now I just have to keep it!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fantastic news  Congratulations   Here's to a happy and healthy 8+ months

Maz x


----------

